# Planted spilo/Mac tank



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Heres a few pics of my 75 gallon planted tank I am working on.

Equipement:

75 gal. AGA rr -- overflow not in use.

Lights ---- Coralife 48 Inch Aqualight Deluxe W/ 4-65W and 4-3/4W Lunar Blue-Moon-Glow LED Lamps.
I replaced the 10k's and actinic bulbs with 6700k's . Both sets of lights are on timers, 1st set runs for 10 hours and the second turn on mid day for 3.5 hours only.

Powerhead ---- 1 Hydor Koralia 4

Substrate ---- 65 lbs of Schultz

Regulator ---- Milwaukee ( MA 957)

Ph Controller ---- Milwaukee SMS122 pH Monitor

20lb botttle of Co2

Filtration ---- Aquaclear 110 and Hot mag

I currently have A. swords , Micro swords, Java moss, Val, Nesaea, Dwarf swords, Cabomba, and a few others.

1 -- 5" Gold Spilo/Mac

started 3 weeks ago with no Co2 and only .85 wpg (lowes shop light)










and now with Co2, Ph contoller, and Coralife fixture 1.73wgp -- 10hours 3.47wpg -- 3.5 hpd










I plan on added a Rena canister filter soon and another powerhead.
This is still a work in progress.

Enjoy ...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good, will look great when they grow and spread all over.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Its looking good


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Great start man-Looking forward to seeing your progress on it---

What is also with the white on the overflow man-Gotta get rid of that somehow--_Very distracting IMO...


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you much guys for the comments..

(What is also with the white on the overflow man-Gotta get rid of that somehow--_Very distracting IMO... )

Yea I hear you on that one. Its coraline algae from when my tank was saltwater, I scrubbed it with everything I could think of and with a razor blade. If you think thats alot you should have seem it when I first took it down, its not as bad as it was but after working on removing it for 3 hours I stop.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking good, nataz!
Now you have to play the waiting game, and make sure you observe this tank every step of the way so you can tackle any
algea problems quickly.
Is your CO2 on? if so, what is your PPM? (you can just post your water's KH, and pH for that)
We have to get you ferts fast.











nataz said:


> Thank you much guys for the comments..
> 
> *(What is also with the white on the overflow man-Gotta get rid of that somehow--_Very distracting IMO... )*
> Yea I hear you on that one. Its coraline algae from when my tank was saltwater, I scrubbed it with everything I could think of and with a razor blade. If you think thats alot you should have seem it when I first took it down, its not as bad as it was but after working on removing it for 3 hours I stop.


The white build up is calcium. It would be best to scrape that stuff off, you only need a small amount of calcium in your tank for the plants. You easily get that from tapwater.

Again, you don't need a canister filter (any would work) if you don't mind filling your CO2 cylander more often.

Can't wait to see your tank once everything has a chance to grow in


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Deff keep us posted on this. Everything will look great once it grows in!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Deff keep us posted on this. Everything will look great once it grows in!


'DiPpY eGgS'

Yea I have the CO2 set to 1bpm for now. I def. need to get some ferts ASAP, if I get a break tonight I will look online and make a list to order. I don't really need a canister, but I would rather have the extra filtration on the tank rather than not enough. As for the Co2 its a pay now thing or later, so if I save burning up extra co2 thats not needed i'm better off rather than having to refill it and spending extra in the long run.
Correct the coraline algae is calcium which overtime it will dissolve and on every water change I scrub. The whole overflow was covered with it so its no biggie, plus if I scrap it to hard it marks up the overflow.

'lo4life' 
Will do, thank you..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I guess your SW tank previously looked great then with all the coraline.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Umm, do you have your CO2 going 1 bubble per minute, or 1 bubble per second?
Hopefully 1BPS!
Can you post up your water's KH and pH? I wanna check your CO2 ppm. Check the params in the middle of the photoperiod so I can get a more accurate reading, if you don't mind









And ya, for micros I buy Flourish Comprehensive, and F. Iron.

Macros, dry bulk, mixed 1 Tablespoon per 250ml's tap water (nitrate, phosphate, and potassium)


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Umm, do you have your CO2 going 1 bubble per minute, or 1 bubble per second?
> Hopefully 1BPS!
> Can you post up your water's KH and pH? I wanna check your CO2 ppm. Check the params in the middle of the photoperiod so I can get a more accurate reading, if you don't mind
> 
> ...


I have my Co2 set to 1bps not minute typo.

I will have to check my KH later today when I get home, I think my ph is 6.3 per the ph controller reading. As for checking the params in the middle of the photoperiod I will have to do that tues probably, I'll more than likely be sleep by than.








(nightshift)









I already have a bottle of Flourish Comprehensive so I just need to get the Iron plus the dry ferts.

Thank you much for the info/help:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Absolutely!

Sounds like you are comming down home stretch. You only need to get used to running a planted tank, plant placement, and trimming.. a bit of maintenance..

After that, you will be a true planted aquarium aquascaper, and guru!!


----------

